# Teri Hatcher oben ohne am Balkon (ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht echt)..x4



## armin (12 Dez. 2008)




----------



## mrb (12 Dez. 2008)

ja, die sind echt.
sind aber bilder aus einem film.
also demnach nicht ganz richtig bei den paparazzis


----------



## armin (12 Dez. 2008)

:thx: für den Tip..


----------



## General (13 Dez. 2008)

Oho ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## deinemamaxd (6 Feb. 2018)

Nicht schlecht


----------

